# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  WorldWide Markets WWM  اسمان لشركه واحده !!  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## a7med920

اهلا بالجميع 
حبيت استفسر 
 هل شركه  WorldWide Markets WWM
هى الاسم الجديد لشركه Fx Solution   ؟؟؟؟؟   :Wink Smile:  :Wink Smile: 
جات لى معلومات تأكد ذلك  
ان كانت الاجابه نعم اذن فلماذا هذا التغير هل سقطت شركه سوليوشن؟؟؟ 
وان كانت شركه WorldWide Markets WWM  شركه جديده اذن فكيف تعطى بونص وشغل وكانها شركه كبيره ؟؟؟ مع انها فى بدايه انطلاقها  
يرجى التفسير لمن يعرف ذلك لانى بصدد التوسع فى التعامل مع شركات جديده 
ودى وتقديرى

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*اشرحلك انا
مؤسسين افكسول باعوها لشركه سيتد اندكس من فتره كبيره
و اسسو شركه تانيه و هى wwm
عشان كده فى حاجات كتيره متشابهه بين الشركتين 
ده غير ان شركه wwm ولدت عملاقه لان مؤسسينها ليهم علاقات كبيره جدا بكبار الوكلاء العرب و الاجانب
مما اتاح ليها بدايه قويه جدا و بونص و كارت سحب و بنوك الكترونيه و حركات جامده 
شخصيا ناوى انقل حسابى ل wwm عشان بعتبرها اصدار احسن من افكسول
لان مؤسسينها تلافو شويه عيوب كانو فى اكسول زى الايقون و البنوك الاكترونيه و الكروت*

----------


## a7med920

أشكرك للتوضيح يا غالى 
اذن نعتبرهم اسمان لشركه واحده  
وشركه محترمه كمان

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة a7med920
					  أشكرك للتوضيح يا غالى 
اذن نعتبرهم اسمان لشركه واحده  
وشركه محترمه كمان   لا دى حاجه و دى حاجه 
نقدر نقول عليهم ولاد عم*

----------


## برنس قطر

> اهلا بالجميع 
> حبيت استفسر 
>  هل شركه  WorldWide Markets WWM
> هى الاسم الجديد لشركه Fx Solution   ؟؟؟؟؟  
> جات لى معلومات تأكد ذلك  
> ان كانت الاجابه نعم اذن فلماذا هذا التغير هل سقطت شركه سوليوشن؟؟؟ 
> وان كانت شركه WorldWide Markets WWM  شركه جديده اذن فكيف تعطى بونص وشغل وكانها شركه كبيره ؟؟؟ مع انها فى بدايه انطلاقها  
> يرجى التفسير لمن يعرف ذلك لانى بصدد التوسع فى التعامل مع شركات جديده 
> ودى وتقديرى

   *حبيبي من قالك هذا الكلام ؟*   *هذا الكلام غير صحيح نهائيا*   *هذي شركة مستقلة وهذي مستلقة*   *وكلهم يتنافسون في هذا السوق لتقديم الافضل*

----------


## برنس قطر

> برنس البرانيس وعم الشباب واللياقه

 *هلا بالغالي  
مو عارف الناس ليش يطلعون الاشاعات هذي 
ايش جاب لجاب 
لو الكلام صحيح والله العظيم كان عندي خبر فيها
ولاكن اعتقد بسبب بان الاقبال على wwm ليس بكثير فيمكن هم طلعو الاشاعه بقصد طمائنة العملاء هذا والله اعلم حتى الادارة المفروض انها ترد على هذا الامر ما تطنش *

----------


## رانيا وجدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله أخي أحمد 
World Wide Markets 
كيان منفصل تماما وشركة قائمة بحد ذاتها ولا تتبع لأى شركة أخرى  
أعتذر منك لكن ماوصل اليك من معلومات غير صحيح تماما وقد يكون سبب هذا اللبس بالمعلومات هو أن مؤسسي الشركةهم نفسهم مؤسسي شركة افكسول والشركة اعلنت عن ذلك بشكل واضح بموقعها الرسمي بالمعلومات الخاصة بها  تأسست الشركة بواسطة اثنان من قادة التجارة الإلكترونية في أسواق المال  اللذان يمتلكان خبرة تزيد عن 50 عامًا في هذا المجال. قام المؤسسان بتأسيس  شركة FXSolutions في السابق لتصبح إحدى أسرع 500 شركة قطاع خاص نموًا على  مدار ثلاثة سنوات متتالية من عام 2005 إلى 2007. و شاركوا في تأسيس شركة  برامج إدارة المخاطر المالية المتعلقة بالتداول Financial Labs، والتي تم  بيعها إلىBank of America  عام 2006. وتم تكريم مؤسسي الشركة على إنجازاتهم  بجوائز مميزة مثل جائزة ارنست ويونغ لرواد الأعمال في نيوجيرسي عام 2009.       
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## a7med920

تمام 
وصلت المعلومه 
شكرا للمشاركات

----------


## Jmeel

_طيب كده من الآخر  مين الأفضل في الأتنين  وكم  البونص في كل واحد  ؟؟؟_

----------


## Ahmed H ©

طب ليه كل ده ...
مساله تقلق وماتطمنش

----------


## Marcos

> *اشرحلك انا
> مؤسسين افكسول باعوها لشركه سيتد اندكس من فتره كبيره
> و اسسو شركه تانيه و هى wwm
> عشان كده فى حاجات كتيره متشابهه بين الشركتين 
> ده غير ان شركه wwm ولدت عملاقه لان مؤسسينها ليهم علاقات كبيره جدا بكبار الوكلاء العرب و الاجانب
> مما اتاح ليها بدايه قويه جدا و بونص و كارت سحب و بنوك الكترونيه و حركات جامده 
> شخصيا ناوى انقل حسابى ل wwm عشان بعتبرها اصدار احسن من افكسول
> لان مؤسسينها تلافو شويه عيوب كانو فى اكسول زى الايقون و البنوك الاكترونيه و الكروت*

 أشكرك للتوضيح يا غالى 
اذن نعتبرهم اسمان لشركه واحده  
وشركه محترمه كمان

----------

